# Lidded Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a spalted maple lidded box I also made. It was from a idea I got from Ray Key. It is 2 3/4" wide and 4" tall with the finial. It is finished with Minwax Antique Oil and Lacquer. Then was buffed. The wife wants me to do another one like it except turn a indentment in the top and put a piece of walnut in to make it look like a stem. She said then you would have a apple. So guess I will give it a go.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is a spalted maple lidded box I also made. It was from a idea I got from Ray Key. It is 2 3/4" wide and 4" tall with the finial. It is finished with Minwax Antique Oil and Lacquer. Then was buffed. The wife wants me to do another one like it except turn a indentment in the top and put a piece of walnut in to make it look like a stem. She said then you would have a apple. So guess I will give it a go.



*

Very Nice !!
*​


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

You better hope my wife doesn't find these pictures or you will be making more than just one more cause I sure can't  

Nice job ole buddy... very nice!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Another beauty Bernie! I really like the spalted woods. Really like the shape on this box and the finial. NICE!

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

She's a beaut, Bernie! Makes my fingers itch to get on the lathe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> She's a beaut, Bernie! Makes my fingers itch to get on the lathe


Me TOO Georgdie. But I must resist. There will be plenty of time for play when the kitchen is done 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's too nice to call a box, It's more like a vessel.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Yep Corey, Bob and Geordie need to get cracking on those lathes. Times a wasting.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very Nice Bernie. Like the sharp edge for the lid to sit in. How did you get a nice clean edge on it. I would see me trying to do that and see a lot of chips and gouges out the top. I know sharp tools would prevent that but I have a problem with making things that thin at the top.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Very Nice Bernie. Like the sharp edge for the lid to sit in. How did you get a nice clean edge on it. I would see me trying to do that and see a lot of chips and gouges out the top. I know sharp tools would prevent that but I have a problem with making things that thin at the top.


Before I start hollowing I get the lip and lid to fit. Then as I hollow out the inside I just get the whole of the inside hogged out. Then I use my round sided scraper to smooth the sides and the opening. When I get so far I stop and get out the 120 grit gouge to finish.


----------

